# Window Fixed - Well Done VW



## Stu3 (Jul 17, 2012)

Just had the driver window fixed by VW and all is well. Took one day at the dealer. I don't know what parts were used as they are mailing the paperwork to me. 

This was a PITA to live with but VW did handle it well. The cheque for $700 (2 payments) took the sting out it. The Customer Care center was also good to deal with.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Stu3 said:


> Just had the driver window fixed by VW and all is well. Took one day at the dealer. I don't know what parts were used as they are mailing the paperwork to me.
> 
> This was a PITA to live with but VW did handle it well. The cheque for $700 (2 payments) took the sting out it. The Customer Care center was also good to deal with.


 Welcome to the 'fixed window motor' club ! At present we are a very select group that hopefully 
will get much larger in the near future. Since my 'fix' consisted of the actual replacement of the 
old motor with one from Germany that contained the new software, I am curious to know if 
your 'fix' was similar or if some form of an 'in house' repair was done to your original motor?


----------



## Beets (Sep 22, 2012)

I just got off the phone with my service department to get the process started to get mine fixed. My service adviser took the time to explain the process that VW is working through. He said they were instructed to take customer VIN and contact info, which they pass along to VW to get the parts ordered for the fix. In Omaha they don't know how long it's going to take to get parts as this fix has just now become available from VW, but he said to expect a week to 2 before starting to wonder about it. He also said that he suspects that VW doesn't have a stockpile of parts to fix because they are having dealers go through this process before sending the updated parts. I know we're all aware of the issues, and the fixes, but thought the process as explained to me might help others understand as we flock to try to get our windows fixed!


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

VW just replaced my window motors, painted both bumpers, and replace both doors window tints. Had a 2012 Jetta loaner for 10 days. Got one month payment instead of two, Cust Care told me I had to have more than 3 visits for each problem to be entitled for 2 months payment. Now windows close with a thump, Love my Bug.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

JR Martinez said:


> VW just replaced my window motors, painted both bumpers, and replace both doors window tints. Had a 2012 Jetta loaner for 10 days. Got one month payment instead of two, Cust Care told me I had to have more than 3 visits for each problem to be entitled for 2 months payment. Now windows close with a thump, Love my Bug.


 Did u notice they sound different and work faster.


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

Babie said:


> Did u notice they sound different and work faster.


 ..................Yes, Dumb enough and pinch my carrot like he told me to do


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

JR Martinez said:


> Yes, scare to test pinch safety feature.


 Who cares it works and if your dumb enough to close your hand in the window is your bad.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Use a carrot. If it fails at least you have sliced carrots.


----------



## kballard72 (Jul 2, 2012)

*Cant wait*

Oct 9th is the big day for my window. They already had to replace the tint... Well it was peeling and they removed it. Initially they uhm forgot to put the tint back.. Its back now... Just waiting for the window fix and some other concerns to get addressed.....


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

My dealer won't even set up an appointment for the window fix as apparently I'm wayyyy down the list. They also won't replace my interior that got wet 5x from windows that dropped in the middle of the night 4x that stopped after replacing a bum door latch. 

The 5th soaking came when my car started unlocking/locking itself every 10 seconds for an entire day. Took it in. They parked it inside, refused to weather test it and handed it back saying VWoA will call me about further testing. Since when do I have to get permission from the manufacturer for a dealership service dept to spray my car with water? 

VW still hasn't called and whenever it rains my car still unlocks/locks itself letting water in everytime the windows drop that 1/4inch. 

Glad you got your windows fixed. Now let us know who you had to blow to get it done.


----------



## Beets (Sep 22, 2012)

Sounds like you should be looking for a different dealer, one who's willing to provide quality service. Can't fault VW for the piss poor service at your dealership. Do you have one with a better reputation close to where you live?


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

Beets said:


> Sounds like you should be looking for a different dealer, one who's willing to provide quality service. Can't fault VW for the piss poor service at your dealership. Do you have one with a better reputation close to where you live?


 
It's funny but until the last 2 months they have been utterly fantastic to my entire family for years and they have an outstanding reputation. They changed service managers and now.... it's nothing but suck.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Call VW of A and tell them about, the dip **** service manager, i am sure they will provide adequate guidance for you and the dealership, hopefully they will give you a payment or two for your trouble.


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

eunos94 said:


> It's funny but until the last 2 months they have been utterly fantastic to my entire family for years and they have an outstanding reputation. They changed service managers and now.... it's nothing but suck.


VWoA called and made my appointment, they also make sure the parts are there for the fix too. From what my dealership said they are the ones in control of getting it all done, not them


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

Volkswagen customer care advocates set up an appointment Monday October 1st with one of their master techs to address the upsy downsy issue and my other issues including my car unlocking/locking itself every 10 seconds when it rains and the mysterious window dropping issue where I will come out to discover both windows fully down and usually discover a soaked interior.

Here's hoping they either fix it or replace it with a better car.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

eunos94 said:


> My dealer won't even set up an appointment for the window fix as apparently I'm wayyyy down the list. They also won't replace my interior that got wet 5x from windows that dropped in the middle of the night 4x that stopped after replacing a bum door latch.
> 
> The 5th soaking came when my car started unlocking/locking itself every 10 seconds for an entire day. Took it in. They parked it inside, refused to weather test it and handed it back saying VWoA will call me about further testing. Since when do I have to get permission from the manufacturer for a dealership service dept to spray my car with water?
> 
> ...


I feel bad, but your post is full of dark humor and it made me laugh.

GL I hope it works out for you.


----------



## Mdanner423 (Jul 20, 2012)

My bug is currently getting fixed for the window issue, the fuel gauge not reading correctly, a discoloration of the passenger leather and a broken air vent.

They said quite clearly that they are low on parts and replacing those that threatened lemon law, or submitted a complaint to their state's department of justice. 

I know people who have gotten a new beetle do to water damage from the window issue, so if you complain, and complain in the right ways (in writing, citing applicable laws to your state), you will get what you want.


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

Mdanner423 said:


> My bug is currently getting fixed for the window issue, the fuel gauge not reading correctly, a discoloration of the passenger leather and a broken air vent.
> 
> They said quite clearly that they are low on parts and replacing those that threatened lemon law, or submitted a complaint to their state's department of justice.
> 
> I know people who have gotten a new beetle do to water damage from the window issue, so if you complain, and complain in the right ways (in writing, citing applicable laws to your state), you will get what you want.



Did not complain or threaten anyone and my car is getting fixed on October 9th. No other issues except for the windows so when they are fixed everything will be fine. Love my Bug.


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*Window problem*

After having my BEETLE for 1 year, the problem has occured about three tmes, the first two times many months ago reset itself. Last saturday the problem occured again, this tme the exprees up and down would not work. So sunday I sort of played around with it, remembered reading some place on this forum, how to reset, not sure what I did, but it reset itself, worked ok all day sunday and monday. So today I call dealer to ask if there was an official recall for the problem. Was told they have a service bulletin about the problem. Gave them my VIN#, he said to hold, then came back and said they are ordering the parts for the repair. I do not drive as much as you others do, only have 7200 miles and the 13 month anniversary is OCT 24th. So, they are going to call me when they get the parts( I asked if its new motors, he wasn`t sure??) to set up appt. to repair. The last digits of my VIN# are 606152, not sure if thats an early production, mid production, sticker on door jam says AUG 2011 when it was built.


KNEWBUG


----------



## IHC (Aug 15, 2011)

Posted in the window issue thread. Wife got both window motors replaced today and the windshield.perfect job on the windshield.Getting in on the passenger side in the service department I noticed the window was down an inch and did not go up or down. They could get it to work by tapping on the motor. So this new motor was defective.They had extra motors and installed one while we waited.This one worked. Armstrong VW in Portland Oregon has a great service department with great people.


----------



## gwernerjr (Dec 12, 2011)

My windows are fixed thanks to West Broad VW in Richmond! They did a great job and I'm so excited that I can use my windows again!

VWofA even gave me a free credit for splash guards which West Broad installed the same day!

Uber happy!


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Cool, kudo's to VW and west broad VW nice to know you are appreciated as a customer.


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*Window motor repair*

Dealer has the two new motors and will install next Friday.







KNEWBUG

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

Window repair was made on October 9th. They had the car for about 6 hours and the windows now work perfectly. Have never had any of the other issues reported on this forum. Extremely pleased with the handling of my car and the extra power from the APR Stage I tune with the cold air induction system. MPG is also improving as I put more miles on my car. Currently at 7,147 miles on the odometer and MPG is 29 city and 33 highway. Could not be happier with my Beetle.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

cbugrun said:


> Window repair was made on October 9th. They had the car for about 6 hours and the windows now work perfectly. Have never had any of the other issues reported on this forum. Extremely pleased with the handling of my car and the extra power from the APR Stage I tune with the cold air induction system. MPG is also improving as I put more miles on my car. Currently at 7,147 miles on the odometer and MPG is 29 city and 33 highway. Could not be happier with my Beetle.


Great news! Am assuming that the 'fix' was the installation of a new motor and not a 
re-build kit of some kind that some mentioned? In either case you are covered under 
warranty so as long as no more 'upzy downzys', you've come up 'smiling like a cheshire cat!'


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> Great news! Am assuming that the 'fix' was the installation of a new motor and not a
> re-build kit of some kind that some mentioned? In either case you are covered under
> warranty so as long as no more 'upzy downzys', you've come up 'smiling like a cheshire cat!'


Dealer told me the motors were new and not re-built. Dealer has been straight up with me since day one so I have no reason to believe they are not telling me the truth. Really glad the ordeal is over and I can just enjoy my 2012 Beetle Turbo. Still getting thumbs up everywhere I go.


----------



## volks563 (Oct 29, 2012)

How did you get a check for $700?


----------



## Stu3 (Jul 17, 2012)

I asked the VW Customer Service rep for it ( 2 months car payment - financed car with VW). I explained that it had been a great inconvenience to take the car in 3 times to get it fixed (and the fuel gauge thing) and I was disappointed. I figured that it was a bit ballsy but I had nothing to lose so I just came out an asked for it. And it worked. YMMV


----------



## volks563 (Oct 29, 2012)

I guess all they could have said was no, proves the point that it never hurts to ask.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

As I suspected, I think they only offered this compensation to those who financed through VW. 

Total BS in my opinion but it is what it is.


----------

